# D3 und die Gefährten



## Zatrisha (13. Juli 2008)

Hallööö zusammen,

gibt es schon Infos (die ich im Schwammkopf überlesen habe) dazu, ob es in D3 wieder Söldner geben wird?
Das war der Part, der mich an D2 ziemlich genervt hat *hm* - insbesondere, als mit LOD dann die Ausstattung derselbigen dazu kam. *ächz*
Meinethalben könnte man diese Sparte gern auslassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.oO(Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt - köpft mich, wenn das jetzt offtopic, fehl am Platz oder indiskutabel ist *duck*)


----------



## ScHiZò.Ó (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich hoffe doch das es einen Merc geben wird! das gehörte dazu ohne einen Merc wäre das spiel nicht ganz so interesant gewesen!

Vor allem wie willst du ohne einen Merc der Infinity trägt Blitz imune platt machen als Blitz Sorc?
Und frost aura war oder ist auch sehr hilfreich beim telen!
Es gab keine nachteile an einem Merc, darum hoffe ich sehr das es wieder einen geben wird!


----------



## Gulwar (13. Juli 2008)

Alles was bisher darüber bekannt ist, ist das es zumindest zeitweilige Begleiter, unter anderem Deckard Cain geben wird. Aber ob es Söldner geben wird wie in D2, weiß noch keiner so recht.
Muß ich ehrlich gesagt auch net habe, die KI war net so prall und mancher Tod geht auf das Konto des Söldners. Entweder kriegte er seine Aura net an, stand dumm guckend in der Landschaft, oder versperrte die Tür zum rettenden Ausgang.


----------



## Scythe86 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe doch mal sehr, dass es wieder Söldner geben wird und das man die noch besser ausstatten kann, als es früher der Fall war - am besten noch so, dass man dass jeweilige Equipment auch an denen sieht. Fand die Burschen immer ganz nützlich, insbesondere beim summoner-necro oder auch Blocker für die sorc, so dass es mir echt Spaß gemacht hat einige Items zu suchen und in die zu investieren. KI-technisch gab's zwar Probleme, aber die lassen sich heute sicher besser ausmerzen...Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man eine große Auswahl hat, die man auch noch ein bisschen personalisieren kann (Namen, Equipment, o.Ä.).


----------



## Zatrisha (13. Juli 2008)

ScHiZò.Ó schrieb:


> Vor allem wie willst du ohne einen Merc der Infinity trägt Blitz imune platt machen als Blitz Sorc?



Das sind ja eben die Sachen, die dadurch uninteressant geworden sind find ich.


----------



## FieserFiesling (13. Juli 2008)

also ohne soeldner wuerde was bei d2 fehlen...vielleicht nicht so in dem maße, wie es bei lod der fall ist, aber ohne geht auf gar keinen fall!


----------



## TheOtherGuy (13. Juli 2008)

Mir ist das eigentlich egal, ob es nun Mercs gibt. 
Ich habe die in D2 nicht benutzt und werde es in D3 auch nicht tun. War mir viel zu anstrengend mit den Kollegen. Einmal Iron Maiden drauf und schon wieder durfte man die rezzen. Dafür war mir dann mein Geld auch zu schade.
Kann gerne jeder mit einem Söldner rumlaufen, ich hab keine Lust Kindermädchen zu spielen.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Das sind ja eben die Sachen, die dadurch uninteressant geworden sind find ich.



Brr, errinere mich nicht daran, mit meiner Feuerzauberin auf Alptraum hatte ich im 5. Akt bei den Urahnen 2 Feuerimmune dabei, und hab ich aus prinzip geweigert das Event zu resetten, ich hatte zum glück einen Stab mit +1 Frostsphäre gehabt, es hat eine 3/4 ewigkeit gedauert 2 Urahnen mit einer stufe 1 Sphäre zu plätten, aber es war herrlich ^^

Genauso schlimm wie alle 3 mit Blitz zu haben und dann als Assasine schonmal im vorraus 5 Fallen zu legen, mein bildschirm war weiß und hat sich bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sashael (14. Juli 2008)

Ich fand die Mercs in D2 auch ziemlich nutzlos. Spätestens im 3. Akt sind die so schnell gestorben, dass mir das Geld echt zu schade war.


----------



## Nelia (14. Juli 2008)

Müssen wieder mit rein. Bereichert den Solo-Part ^^.


----------



## DieSchachtel (14. Juli 2008)

Also die Mercs sind ein Zug der auf zwei Gleisen fährt...

Zum einen sind sie gute Supporter und unterstützen den Kampf und bringen auch ein etwas. Auch die Sammelwut wird gesteigert, da man ja seinen kleinen Liebling auch mal schön Equippen will. Schön Klischeehaft wirds wenn nen Barb mit ner Jägerin oder ne Ama/sorc mit so nem barbarbullaffen rumrennt^^. 
Wie dem auch sei, sie bringen extra Spaß auch wenn sie sehr Goldintensiv sind. Außerdem fühlt man sich dann nich mehr so alleingelassen.

Zum anderen aber beherbergten die Mercs in D2 schon einige Bugs, auch wenn sie manchmal Nützlich sind und das Monsterkillen ungemein beschleunigen, so sind sie genauso Nutzlos und bringen einem nur Ärger ein. Die Aura wird nit angeworfen, der Merc steht einfach nur dumm rum usw...Ab und zu hat es sehr genervt mit dem Merc rumzu rennen, da hab ich ihn dann wieder sterben sehen und aber nicht mehr wieder gerezzt da ich alleine dann doch besser zurecht gekommen bin.

Fazit: 

Neue Mercs in D3 wären nicht verkehrt, so sollten sie doch eine bessere KI haben und facettenreicher Equipt werden können. Möglichst unterschiedliche Mercs wären vom Vorteil, das man sich je nach dem was für eine Skillung man anstrebt sich aus einem großen Angebot etwas raussuchen kann. 
Ich will die Mercs nicht missen wollen, auch wenn sie absolut Nervig sind aber dennoch zugleich Notwendig sind.
In Diablo3 jedenfalls, sollte es wieder welche geben, das gehört dazu.



PS: Ohne meinen Akt2 Merc hätte ich Diablo mit meiner Assa nich alleine gepackt^^.  (Hölle)


----------



## Eranel (15. Juli 2008)

Mercs wird es in D3 sicher wieder geben. Waren eben ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels. Allerdings dürfte wohl diesmal die Auswahl schwieriger Fallen, denn immerhin sind wir in knapp 10 Jahren in Sachen KI-Technik etwas weiter. Zumindest ohne Merc könnte ich mir Diablo nicht vorstellen.

Schade eben das sie in Diablo2 verbuggt und nicht sehr klug sind. Bei dem Wüstenmerc übrigens ist die Aura verbuggt, je höher das Level des Mercs (und dementsprechend das Level der Aura) desto länger dauert es bis er sie Anwirft.

Zumindest als Zauberin weis man den Merc zu schätzen, und sei es nur darum um mir seine Meditationsaura zu geben.


----------



## Nelia (15. Juli 2008)

Jo, bin mit meiner Zauberin in Act 2. angelangt ^^. Was ne geile KI hehe. Man macht das Game wieder Fun x).


----------

